# Rollfast ? Zep ? Samsco ?



## supper15fiets (Oct 27, 2006)

hello hello ....
anybody reconize this frame / painting scheme ?
this is my winter project it is almost compleet , looking for the handlebar and tank only , i think it is a rollfast but the badge say SAMSCO....


----------



## eazywind (Oct 27, 2006)

*It is a rollfast*

It is a rollfast. Samsco was a store, I believe that had D.P. Harris/H.P. Snyder/ Rollfast make their bikes and put their Samsco head badge on them like Western Auto, B.F. Goodrich would put their headbadges on bikes made by different companies. I have seen 2 other rollfast made bikes with Samsco headbadges. Peace, Marc


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 30, 2006)

*SAMSCO/Rollfast*

Thanks Marc ,
do you have some pictures of these bicycles ,
i am planning do give it a royal blue color , it is a originele enamel paint ,
like scot mc caskey his bike on  dave his site....that's a killer bike!


----------



## eazywind (Oct 30, 2006)

*Here is a pic of my 36*

Here is a link to pics of my 36 rollfast speed of ease. Peace, Marc
http://easywind2.com/36rollfast.html


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 31, 2006)

*wowowiewaaaa!*

that's killer , is it dark bue or black ?
and if it's black can i use the same painting scheme with bue , i have a very nice royal blue , only need that tank everting else if got and that rearcarrier reflector!
when i start my restoration i will place some pic here on the site...


----------



## eazywind (Oct 31, 2006)

*It is black*

It is black. Look on dave's Nostalgic.net site for the 1936 rollfast catalog and the catalog on 36 bonderized paint for rollfast. Marc


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 1, 2006)

*paint*

yeah , i see three colors where you can choose off ,
black i like but i have a royal blue here i only wander if i also have to use the red pin-stripping also on the blue , on black it looks good!


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 1, 2006)

*tank*

also ,
is it possible to find that tank???? do you know someone...


----------



## eazywind (Nov 1, 2006)

*I see them once in awhile*

See them sometimes. Ebay very rarely. Buzzbomb cycles in Reno NV had a bike with that tank in primer on ebay. Don't know if it sold or not. Search buzzbomb cycles and i think Nostalgic.net has a link for him under links section. Otherwise, try here and the ballooner list on Yahoo. Marc


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 5, 2007)

H.P. Snyder is the manufacturer of that frame.  D.P. Harris was not a manufacturer but a distributor whose bicycle brand was Rollfast.  Snyder manufactured Monark, Rollfast, Hawthorne, Hiawatha, Western Flyer, to mention but a few.  Snyder stopped marketing their own bicycles some time in the late 20's/early 30's and became strictly a manufacturer.
There are two versions of the tank your bike takes, one has vertical gills and the other has horizontal gills.  There is an all original 36 like your's out there that is in OG paint and is equipped with a vertical gill tank half on one side and a horizontal gill tank half on the other. 

G.S. Armstrong


----------

